# Lump in neck after vaccine



## Tiffany (3 February 2013)

My mare had her flu and tetanus vaccine a couple of week's a go. The next day a soft swelling appeared in her neck which I just put down to fluid caused by vaccine. The following day it disappeared although, I thought she looked tense in her neck and she couldn't do her carrot stretches as well as normal. in the last couple of days quite a large hard lump has appeared in same place.

This has never happened after an injection before although the lump is where the needle went so what could it possibly be - any thoughts?

Going to ring vet in morning but just wondered in anyone else had similar problem?

Thanks


----------



## Tiffany (3 February 2013)

Bump


----------



## CILLA (3 February 2013)

Same thing happened to our mare a couple of years ago could not stretch down enough to eat grass area around the vaccine was hot and swollen vet came back out and gave her another injection sorry i cannot remember what it was and after about a week neck was back to normal. A friend had the same problem last week with her yearling dont worry it will go but ring your vet and see what they say.


----------



## Tiffany (3 February 2013)

Did your vet say what causes it? It's never happened before so I find it odd, could it be caused by the vet being heavy handed?


----------



## Gloi (3 February 2013)

My friend's horse had his vaccine and he got a really stiff neck and couldn't eat off the floor for about 24 hours. He had a bute and was better the next day.
However, I had a tetanus vaccine and my arm came up in a lump which was hot and sore to the touch and took about 2 months to settle down


----------



## pinklilly (3 February 2013)

One of my hunt horses I looked after got a lump and sore neck, I rang the vets they said give him some bute and a couple of days off then take it easy for a few days.  The lump went after a couple of days but neck was still a bit swollen and sore for maybe a week.  They didn't do him in the neck again.


----------



## CILLA (4 February 2013)

Tiffany yes it was the vets fault injected into the wrong area and the vaccine did not disperse as it should that is what they told me . Has not had any problems since with injections in the neck.


----------



## Amymay (4 February 2013)

Tiffany, it sounds as if an abcess could be starting.  Hot cloth it, but also give the vet's a buzz to see what they recommend.


----------



## minimex2 (4 February 2013)

Please get vet to scan it.  Our pony had the same last year and got progressively worse over 2 months (vet said to leave it month, recheck etc)  It turned out he had a bad batch of drugs .  Chemical company didnt accept liability but paid for all treatment - which to me is the same thing.  Treatment reached £600 in end.

It was an absess really deap down and extras confirmed it was very close to some major parts which could have caused massive problems if not treated.  (sorry cant remember technical terms)

He went in the vets in the end to have it surgically removed/drained.  He then came back with 2 holes in his neck and a cafeta (sp?) which we had to flush for another week.

ITs a year on and he's fine and as a precuation is now jabbed in his bum,


----------



## Jools1234 (4 February 2013)

amymay said:



			Tiffany, it sounds as if an abcess could be starting.  Hot cloth it, but also give the vet's a buzz to see what they recommend.
		
Click to expand...

this^

a needle is a foreign body and dirt can travel in with it so it does not have to be the vets fault (although of course sometimes it is), you may just have been unlucky


----------



## Tiffany (7 February 2013)

Rang vet on Monday & they didn't  seem too concerned.  I'm away on business until tomorrow but friend just rang to say lump is now about 8 inches long & 3 inches wide.  Think I'll get vet out when I get home because certainly worrying 2 weeks after jab


----------



## paulineh (7 February 2013)

I have one of mine who react to the Flu/tet vac if it is put into her neck ,so I now have it done in her chest without a problem.

In the past I have given her a couple of Bute for 2 days and that has sorted it out.


----------



## Tiffany (7 February 2013)

I asked vet at time why he was doing in neck & he said they always did, they have always done her vaccine & this was first vet who did it in neck. This is problem with large practices,  one vets doesn't got to know your  horse.


----------



## BronsonNutter (9 February 2013)

Tiffany said:



			I asked vet at time why he was doing in neck & he said they always did, they have always done her vaccine & this was first vet who did it in neck. This is problem with large practices,  one vets doesn't got to know your  horse.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of vets who don't 'know' the horse (so if it is this that particular vets first time seeing your mare it's kind of understandable) will jab in the neck rather than the chest - it's easier and safer if the horse decided it doesn't like injections! Probably best to say she's had a reaction in future, so that any new vets know to inject her chest rather than the neck.
Doesn't mean they can't get a reaction in the chest, but it generally seems to cause less of a problem (eg. abcesses drain out a lot easier there).

Hope your horse is okay


----------



## Gloi (9 February 2013)

Jools1234 said:



			this^

a needle is a foreign body and dirt can travel in with it so it does not have to be the vets fault (although of course sometimes it is), you may just have been unlucky
		
Click to expand...

This happened to one of mine when she was microchipped. She got a abscess which burst out on her crest. She had 2 courses of antibiotics over the following months which  seemed to clear it up but then it would break out again.  with pus coming out on her crest. It ended up as a fistula and she had to go in and have it operated on and had the abscess and the whole tract from there to the crest cut out. She has a scar about 4" long on her neck now and it cost me about £300 altogether all from getting her chipped. I don't even think she has the chip in now as I think it was cut out with the abscess but I'm not having her done again.


----------



## shergar (10 February 2013)

I  have a friend  who had a 8 month old vaccinated a couple of years ago we had to take her to equine hospital very poorly with side of neck the size of  a football she had her neck lanced and flushed every day for 2 weeks but spent 16 days in hospital I knew of others who had problems so I told my friend to find out name of drug company she asked and they said they would let her know they rang back and said  the drug company is paying for your horse s treatment The problem was not the vaccine but the carrier they put it in I rang RCVS and got phone number for people who needed  to record complaints about drugs they sent out yellow forms that needed to be filled in and sent back if this does not happen then how do they know there is a problem My thought was why did the equine hospital not bother to tell them only know they did not


----------



## glenruby (10 February 2013)

Sheehan - clearly if the drug company was paying then the equine hospital had already reported the reaction to the drug company. It is standard procedure within most practices to record and report drug reactions. You would be surprised how many clients do not report vaccine reactions until the following year though!


----------



## shergar (10 February 2013)

Hi Glenruby the drug company is in America and may be they told  the complaints people here   at a later date  I know when I rang they had no information recorded and that is why they asked for forms to be filled in and sent back  I did say people were worrying about having horse s tet and flu boosters and sad if not done as that puts them at risk


----------



## Tiffany (10 February 2013)

I'm going to ring vet tomorrow and ask them to come out to her. The lumo isn't getting a smaller, about 6" across and 3" wide and it's a hard lump? She's very tight in her neck on both side which isn't normal although, the lump is only on the side of the vaccine.


----------



## Tiffany (12 February 2013)

Vets been out today & says it's a severe reaction to vaccine. Lump is painful for her when touched & she's just not been quite herself since vaccine. Vets wants to scan lump so they know what they are dealing with. Ringing me tomorrow to say when they can do it.


----------



## shergar (13 February 2013)

ME AGAIN I posted on here to you about my friends horse and to say the drug company paid her vet bill minimex 2 said same thing    But why are they paying I just thought it may be worth you asking same question as it seems to me more horse s are having reactions now I think it is sad that we have the horse vaccinated to safe guard them and end up with a problem   and probably another vet bill Please post back and let me know  I have always had horses and hate it when things go  wrong    Good luck with your horse


----------



## Tiffany (13 February 2013)

Thanks Shergar, they are doing scan on Friday so will let you know. I asked today why such an adverse reaction when she's been vaccinated every year since I've owned her (10 years) and was told that sometimes the drug Companies change the contents of a drug.

Vet did say if there is a reaction it is worse when injected in the neck so my question is why inject in neck? I'm fairly certain she's not had in neck previously which is why I asked vet on the day?


----------



## shergar (14 February 2013)

Hi Tiffany I hope you dont mind me asking will your vet be reporting this reaction to the drug company   I had TB S  for over fifteen years  and every one of them had vaccine in the neck with no problems at all we were told if you ride don t get horse sweaty  I wonder if what ever changed was to make drugs cheaper  and now our horse s are paying   I will find the phone number for the people here who deal with complaints and ask them    I  also hope the vet will not be giving you another bill we don t need all this hassle good people who are looking after there horse s  Once again will you let us know how you get  on many thanks


----------



## Tiffany (14 February 2013)

I don't know if they will be reporting to drug Company although I will be asking the question.

Yes of course I'll let you know what happens tomorrow. Poor girl really isn't herself  It's very subtle differences but I've owned her for 10 years so I know her and spot anything unusual.

Yes there will be a bill because apparently 'it happens sometimes and it's just the luck of the draw'


----------



## shergar (14 February 2013)

Hi tiffany I am pleased you are going to ask vet about reporting the reaction to the drug company   if possible let them know your not happy  they make out this is normal and yes saying it does happen some times    My question is still why  I really do think people are being conned  I was so mad seeing friends youngster suffer and I am sure if people don t complain this is just going to continue I love horse s   and I only ever want the best for them


----------



## oldjumper (15 February 2013)

One of our horses started reacting after every annual vac. - the following day he would be depressed and have a swelling several inches in diameter which was painful to the touch. He now has bute on day of vac and for a couple days after and has had no problems for last 10 years. (This horse also reacts to some other substances eg tea tree, so obviously a sensitive soul)! Apparently it is not that uncommon for some horses to get a reaction.


----------



## Tiffany (15 February 2013)

Vet came out today to scan the lump. You could clearly see a black mass on the scan and at first vet thought it may be an abcess. After scanning again with more gel she said it was unlikely to be an abcess but was a little concerned about one area so would check with a needle. Needle proved it wasn't so I think that's good news. Basically it's the way the muscle has reacted to the vaccine. 

She's on 2 bute a day for another 7 days and been left some gel (can't remember name) to apply twice a day and physio in a couple of weeks when it's less painful.

Vet did complete a yellow form to send to drug Company. I also asked for name and address of drug Company so I could write to them.
My poor girl is not happy although she is eating but just doesn't want to be touched particularly, on her neck. 

I'll try and get a photo of lump tomorrow, looked bigger after vet had scanned today but could be my imagination.


----------



## silverghost (15 February 2013)

Mine had same in Jan 2012, ended up having surgery to have lump removed (size of half a golf ball) as reins rubbing on it.

Horse vaccines are live, unlike cats and dogs and are therefore in a fluid and they think the reaction was to the fluid.

I have owned this horse for 18 yrs and never had a reaction before. Surgery was approx £300 which drug company covered and vets sorted it all out. He had 6 staples in neck. 

All went well then 12 hrs on he developed colic... drug company wouldn't cover, my vets were amazing, home visits twice a day for 2 days, on 3rd day of no sleep for me either he was admitted to the vets surgery and put in intensive care. This on my beloved 21yr old baby. He was poked and prodded, tubed every two hrs etc etc, 2 days on he was a bit better but not settled so vets asked me to take his friend in, a 2yr old Sec A, so off he went to keep his friend company, 2 days later they both came home. The bill...... the vets covered it all, so kind.

This Jan he had vaccination in his rump no problems, but I have had a £560 colic bill since... we think due to snow being on the paddocks for 2 weeks where I live and he couldn't get to Dr Green, losing appetite for hay and not drinking enough. Seems ok now and has part hay, part haylage.  I'm sure he is now prone to colic and at 22yrs of age it is a worry.


----------



## shergar (16 February 2013)

Hi again tiffany and any one else with same interest   I have been doing some more research    I typed in on web REACTION TO TET AND FLU VACCINE N HORSE S  very interesting scrolled down a bit  to poorly pony after vacs  its horse and hound arcive forum 2009  also some pics of horse vaccinated in chest with a reaction                                                                                                    Reaction is to adjuvant that is what drug is suspended in                                         The VETERINARY MEDICAL DIRECTORATE are who drug reactions are reported to for animals and people on there site you can report on line ie click on yellow box  its for vets and general public                                                                   Lots of people do not know this scheme is in place  we need to tell them of these reactions  so they can see how many horse s are affected                                            I am not sure if all vets do this or do they just report to drug company  I think it should be both                                                                                                  V S D is an executive agency of DEFRA  As always I hope this helps you and your horse s and they are soon well again


----------



## Tiffany (16 February 2013)

silverghost said:



			Mine had same in Jan 2012, ended up having surgery to have lump removed (size of half a golf ball) as reins rubbing on it.

Horse vaccines are live, unlike cats and dogs and are therefore in a fluid and they think the reaction was to the fluid.

I have owned this horse for 18 yrs and never had a reaction before. Surgery was approx £300 which drug company covered and vets sorted it all out. He had 6 staples in neck. 

All went well then 12 hrs on he developed colic... drug company wouldn't cover, my vets were amazing, home visits twice a day for 2 days, on 3rd day of no sleep for me either he was admitted to the vets surgery and put in intensive care. This on my beloved 21yr old baby. He was poked and prodded, tubed every two hrs etc etc, 2 days on he was a bit better but not settled so vets asked me to take his friend in, a 2yr old Sec A, so off he went to keep his friend company, 2 days later they both came home. The bill...... the vets covered it all, so kind.

This Jan he had vaccination in his rump no problems, but I have had a £560 colic bill since... we think due to snow being on the paddocks for 2 weeks where I live and he couldn't get to Dr Green, losing appetite for hay and not drinking enough. Seems ok now and has part hay, part haylage.  I'm sure he is now prone to colic and at 22yrs of age it is a worry.
		
Click to expand...

Poor boy - it's a worry isn't. We vaccinate them to protect them and end up causing them a problem. My girl;s lump is the size of half a melon and vet says it should go over time?


----------



## Tiffany (16 February 2013)

shergar said:



			Hi again tiffany and any one else with same interest   I have been doing some more research    I typed in on web REACTION TO TET AND FLU VACCINE N HORSE S  very interesting scrolled down a bit  to poorly pony after vacs  its horse and hound arcive forum 2009  also some pics of horse vaccinated in chest with a reaction                                                                                                    Reaction is to adjuvant that is what drug is suspended in                                         The VETERINARY MEDICAL DIRECTORATE are who drug reactions are reported to for animals and people on there site you can report on line ie click on yellow box  its for vets and general public                                                                   Lots of people do not know this scheme is in place  we need to tell them of these reactions  so they can see how many horse s are affected                                            I am not sure if all vets do this or do they just report to drug company  I think it should be both                                                                                                  V S D is an executive agency of DEFRA  As always I hope this helps you and your horse s and they are soon well again
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Shergar. Interestingly, spoke to physio today explained what's happened and she said and I quote 'I've seen a few that have had a reaction recently'
I'm going to write to drug Company although not sure what they will say?
The lump looks bigger today, I suppose it could be from the scan and needle yesterday?


----------



## Tiffany (16 February 2013)

Shergar, looked for website you mentioned and found lots of links but not the right one. Don't suppose you have link please?


----------



## Tiffany (16 February 2013)

oldjumper said:



			One of our horses started reacting after every annual vac. - the following day he would be depressed and have a swelling several inches in diameter which was painful to the touch. He now has bute on day of vac and for a couple days after and has had no problems for last 10 years. (This horse also reacts to some other substances eg tea tree, so obviously a sensitive soul)! Apparently it is not that uncommon for some horses to get a reaction.
		
Click to expand...

Vet has said they won't inject in neck anymore. I've had her 10 years and never had a reaction before. The lump is big and solid, I just hope it does disappear after a while. It's 4 weeks on Wednesday since vaccine.


----------



## shergar (16 February 2013)

HI tiffany that is interesting  If you can do some photo s and send copies to drug company I  would be polite and ask them to pay the vet bill say you wanted horse  vaccinated to keep it healthy  and you are very disapointed now you have a sick horse It seems they paid quite a few vet bills lately I am hoping your horse is soon well again


----------



## Tiffany (16 February 2013)

I took a couple of photos today on phone  but no longer have a photobucket account because I forgot my log in details. Apparently only way I can access is to re-register from a different email address - that's far too completed for me


----------



## shergar (16 February 2013)

sorry tiffany  I missed the bit about send you the link  I had this pc as a present and was going to sell as  it lived in its box for 2 years  how ever my daughter has helped me get started   still not that good  and will have to get her to show me how to send links  I   typed in reaction to tet and flu vaccine in horse s and if you want to look at pics of horse  scroll down  click on  HUGE REACTION TO JABS any thoughts  its a few down page  Sorry  I can t do better these things are only easy when we know how  I will have to keep trying I hope you can find it now


----------



## Tiffany (16 February 2013)

I did that and did fine some H&H posts although not the link to site where you can report allergic reaction. Will try again - might just have missed it


----------



## shergar (17 February 2013)

sorry tiffany I  have just found it again type in  VETERINARY MEDICAL DIRECTORATE     On that page on right side click  ABOUT US  now on page you will see  quick links  a yellow box click and you should have it    I HOPE               did your vet say she she is sending yellow form to drug company  if so she has made a mistake she needs to send  to V M D  OR YOU CAN


----------



## Tiffany (17 February 2013)

Thanks Shergar. I thought she said drug Company but I could be mistaken - I'll ask when I ring later in week.

Gel I've been given to apply twice a day is Compagel.

I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks


----------



## Tiffany (17 February 2013)

shergar said:



			sorry tiffany I  have just found it again type in  VETERINARY MEDICAL DIRECTORATE     On that page on right side click  ABOUT US  now on page you will see  quick links  a yellow box click and you should have it    I HOPE               did your vet say she she is sending yellow form to drug company  if so she has made a mistake she needs to send  to V M D  OR YOU CAN
		
Click to expand...

Reported on Veterinary Medical Directorate webiste


----------



## shergar (17 February 2013)

Hi  tiffany hope  your horse is starting to feel more comfortable now and you managed to find page for the V S D   On the top of this page  were on now 4 it reads VETERINARY ADJUVANTS   W W W desert king .com this what vaccine is suspended in   I have nt read yet but thought it may be worth a look it is possible that horse s have reaction to the adjuvant and not the vaccine    thanks for posting back


----------



## Tiffany (19 February 2013)

Ringing vet again in morning, she's not herself, she's not grazing when out in field and she's standing in a very unusual way when stretching down to her water or feed buckets. She's fine eating from her net so seems it's painful when she puts her neck/head down. Also, the lump isn't shrinking yet and I would have hoped for some improvement by now.


----------



## fairhill (20 February 2013)

How is your mare today? 

My friend's horse has had a similar reaction  He was jabbed two weeks ago in his hindquarters, and has now got a lovely abscess forming, and is very uncomfortable in himself. I was looking on here to start a similar thread, and found this one. 
I think you're in a similar area to us - looks like a rogue batch is perhaps to blame?


----------



## Tiffany (21 February 2013)

fairhill said:



			How is your mare today? 

My friend's horse has had a similar reaction  He was jabbed two weeks ago in his hindquarters, and has now got a lovely abscess forming, and is very uncomfortable in himself. I was looking on here to start a similar thread, and found this one. 
I think you're in a similar area to us - looks like a rogue batch is perhaps to blame?
		
Click to expand...

Rougue batch is what I'm thinking. Do you know which vaccine your friend's horse had? pm me if you want.

It's a month tomorrow since vaccine and lump is still same size and she's just not herself. Vet coming out again tomorrow (3rd time since vaccine). I  have reported on website Shergar mentioned and I'm going to write to drug Company to let them know.

This will be the most expensive vaccine I've ever known and all I was trying to do was protect her


----------



## shergar (22 February 2013)

Hi Tiffany I just looked in to see how you are getting on and I am sorry to see you are still having problems it really saddens me  when good owners trying there best to protect there horse s  I am glad you found the web site for the         V S D and reported to them  It might be worth asking your vet  for a phone number for the drug company  I think I would be asking them about the bill it  may get expensive   I will keep a look out for your posts and hope your horse gets better soon


----------



## Tiffany (22 February 2013)

Vet came out again yesterday and her temperature is still normal although even vet could tell she wasn't herself. He thinks there may be infection (cellulitus) so she's now on 2 anti-biotics a day as well as 2 bute and compagel. They are coming back next week to check her again and they are going to get in touch with drug Company.


----------



## shergar (24 February 2013)

Hi Tiffany I was sorry to read your horse is still sore and now on even more treatment poor girl  Is she the lovely grey on your picture s ?                                 I was looking on this forum yesterday for something for a friend from a while back I could nt find it any way I did notice a post by SSANTA ON 30 1 2013               TET AND FLU ABSCESS AGAIN   page 16  the drug company paid the bill  how kind but did nt pay for the vaccine    Have a look see what you think  I would love to know how many and WHY  I hope your girl gets better soon its sad when they are unwell . I will keep a look out for your posts.


----------



## Tiffany (24 February 2013)

Hi Shergar, I'll have a look at the thread you mentioned. Yes my girl is the grey in my signature. She's now been on antibiotics 4 days although the lump is still the same size, rock hard and feel warmer now. Maybe it is forming into an abscess?

Will vet tomorrow to let them know and see what day they are planning on coming out. Will also be interested to hear what next step is.

Will let you know how we get on.


----------



## Queenbee (24 February 2013)

Not that it helps now, but if my vet had witnessed another vet injecting into the neck he would have beaten the snot out of them.  He was training a young vet when he came out to remove my boys wolf teeth and I heard him warning her NEVER to inject there.  He is really passionate about it as he witnessed one horse in an awful state and slowly starving and dehydrating due to infection, it couldn't put its head down to eat or drink and was in agony.  He told her that if someone ever tried to tell her it was ok 'tell them 'x' says they are a *insert expletive* and ignore them'  he told her you could kill a horse by injecting them there. 

Having heard him tell her this, I will never let a vet inject into the neck of a horse.


----------



## Tiffany (25 February 2013)

The lump still isn't reducing in size and we are in the 5th week now so I'm beginning to wonder if it will go?

Vet coming out again tomorrow so will ask what next step is.

I certainly won't be letting my girl have any injections in her neck again


----------



## glenruby (25 February 2013)

Queenbee no offence but your vet IS overreacting if that is truelly what he says. There are pros and cons to injecting anywhere. Reactions can and do happen anywhere and yes, can be very serious if they occur within the nuchal ligament. Realistically most neck abscesses or lumps occur within the subcutaneous or muscle. I can also guarantee that any horse which subsequently starved or dehydrated would be as a result of owner ignorance. To allow a horse to starve or dehydrate is not acceptable regardless of the cause. On the other hand, maybe you misheard and he was saying never inject in certain parts of the neck ie outside of the "triangle". Injections high up in the neck or in the bottom half of the neck are associated with higher risk.


----------



## Silmarillion (25 February 2013)

My old mare used to react to her flu & tet jab every time. The first time she had one with us, it came up in a large hard lump (about the size of the palm of my hand). She was stiff for a couple of days and then fine. Next year we asked about the lump (it never went away) and were told not to be so silly as it had been a senior vet at the practice and he wouldn't have injected her so high on her neck. He did as we saw it!

When we eventually changed vets (unrelated issue but we never liked or trusted the first ones) the new ones agreed it could have been the jab. They tried her next one in her chest and she went lame. The one the year after was in her bum, and again she went lame.

I hope your horse's lump gets sorted. Ours never bothered about her lump but if she had we would have had it properly investigated. She lived with it for nearly six years before she died of a completely unrelated colic. It's obviously not unheard of, though, for lumps and reactions to happen.


----------



## Tiffany (25 February 2013)

Glenruby my vet says it's quite normal to inject in neck although if there is a reaction it can be more problematic, they have made a note on her records not to inject in neck again.

Silmarillion the lump really is quite large and she is uncomfortable when she puts her head down. I'm not riding her at the moment because she's uncomfortable and unable to flex.

The lump hasn't reduced in size although I think it may have changed shape a little? 

Vet back to see her tomorrow so I'll see what they think


----------



## shergar (26 February 2013)

Hi Tiffany just looking to see how you are getting on ,poor horse 5 weeks of being sore,  I hope that vet has some answers for you tomorrow ,I will keep looking for your posts and hope you see some improvement soon.


----------



## Queenbee (27 February 2013)

glenruby said:



			Queenbee no offence but your vet IS overreacting if that is truelly what he says. There are pros and cons to injecting anywhere. Reactions can and do happen anywhere and yes, can be very serious if they occur within the nuchal ligament. Realistically most neck abscesses or lumps occur within the subcutaneous or muscle. I can also guarantee that any horse which subsequently starved or dehydrated would be as a result of owner ignorance. To allow a horse to starve or dehydrate is not acceptable regardless of the cause. On the other hand, maybe you misheard and he was saying never inject in certain parts of the neck ie outside of the "triangle". Injections high up in the neck or in the bottom half of the neck are associated with higher risk.
		
Click to expand...

No offence, but I suppose if you'd seen a horse unable to eat or drink  due to pain from the infected site then you may be inclined to overreact too.  Neck sites can't drain as easily and if they get infected they cause far more complications than other sites.  I'm not saying other sites are less likely to get infected but they are less likely to affect a horses ability to drink.

And no I did not mishear, he specifically told the student that if she ever got told that it was alright to inject into the neck she could tell them that 'vet x' said they are a xxx!  He told her to inject into the chest... Not the neck.

I'm also not saying starvation or dehydration is acceptable... I am saying that when my vet saw the horse in question, it was in a right state from said infection, and whether or not an infection in such an area is treatable or not, it is bleeding preventable by not risking it in the first place.

I'm also not saying that there aren't times when it necessary to insert a foreign object into that area... Microchips for example, but it is not necessary to use the neck... Closely located to the frigging vertebrae and spinal column as the first port of call.  I'd certainly go with what my vet said tbh, each to their own but to me it is common sense


----------



## sam72431 (27 February 2013)

My horse has this mainly I think caused by the fact that she is so naughty for having an injection and thrashes around, the vet gave me boscapan which is a steroid cream to apply and it went down within around a week


----------



## Tiffany (1 March 2013)

Vet came back again today and re-scanned the lump which hasn't reduced in size at all.

Now confident it's a deep routed abscess so I'm dropping her off on Sunday and they qill open up and drain on Monday. Likely she'll be in for about 5 days.

At least we know what we are dealing with now.


----------



## glenruby (1 March 2013)

Queen bee - the tone of your reply is quite rude. I have seen an abscess in the neck - however I have seen far more abscesses in the chest which cause horrific lameness. I had already stated the pros and cons so won't repeat them but don't be under any illusion chest injections can be just as close to the axial skeleton. Injections in the wrong part of the neck may cause problems with the vertebral nerves but that is not to say that im or sc injections in the correct area if the neck are not safe.


----------



## shergar (1 March 2013)

Hi tiffany just looked in to see how you are getting on , so sorry to hear your horse has not improved , hopefully once that is drained she will be fine , I will look out for your posts


----------



## glenruby (1 March 2013)

To get back on topic, sounds like the hospital trip is the right option for your mare. Hope it can be managed easily and she's on the road to recovery in no time.


----------



## Floofball (1 March 2013)

THanks for the update Tiffany, I've been following your post with interest as a friends horse developed an absess after annual jabs end of Nov. He had the injection in his rump and the resulting absess needed to drain for a long time but he is on the mend now. 
I was hoping your girl just had some severe bruising, my own lad had a lump after injection which was very painful for him but his reponded to bute and cleared up in a couple of weeks.
 I'm so sorry your girl needs further treatment and wanted to send some more((( vibes ))) for a speedy healing


----------



## Tiffany (3 March 2013)

Thanks whitehorseslave, dropped her off today and they'll carry out procedure tomorrow. Lump has got bigger in last couple of days and it's very hot today. She's in good hands so hoping she'll be on the road to recovery after tomorrow


----------



## Queenbee (4 March 2013)

glenruby said:



			Queen bee - the tone of your reply is quite rude. I have seen an abscess in the neck - however I have seen far more abscesses in the chest which cause horrific lameness. I had already stated the pros and cons so won't repeat them but don't be under any illusion chest injections can be just as close to the axial skeleton. Injections in the wrong part of the neck may cause problems with the vertebral nerves but that is not to say that im or sc injections in the correct area if the neck are not safe.
		
Click to expand...

So was the tone of your initial reply

Agree to disagree I reckon


----------



## Queenbee (4 March 2013)

Tiffany said:



			Thanks whitehorseslave, dropped her off today and they'll carry out procedure tomorrow. Lump has got bigger in last couple of days and it's very hot today. She's in good hands so hoping she'll be on the road to recovery after tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Fingers crossed hope it all goes ok


----------



## Tiffany (5 March 2013)

Went to see my girl today and she is fine  The open wound in her neck isn't pretty although apparently it will heal and close up quite quickly. At the moment it's being flushed out twice a day and she's on antibiotics. Hopefully she'll be OK to come home Fri or Sat.


----------



## Floofball (6 March 2013)

Wonderful news!! Was going to ask how she was doing.
 It is so disappointing when, as an owner, we do what we think is best for our animals via professional advice and it goes wrong. There does seem to be quite a few instances, it would be nice to know what the percentage risk is?? Then again we wouldn't take the risk of tetanus or flu so we are stuck really.
Has there been any talk of compensation re vets bills for you or does insurance cover you in these circumstances - will have to ask my friend how she got on, surely the vet or drug manufacturer have some liability?
So pleased that you will hopefully be bringing your beautiful girl home soon


----------



## Tiffany (6 March 2013)

The vet practice have notified the drug Company and I've informed my insurance although I've not submitted a claim yet.

I've been more concerned about getting her better and thought I'd worry about who pays for what afterwards 

Not sure how common reactions are although I'll probably ask the vet what the percentage risk is. I don't suppose we'll ever know if this was caused by an allergic reation to the vaccine itself (apparently the make up of the flu vaccine changes most years) or whether dirt got in with the needle.

Can't wait for her to come home although a bit concerned about dirt getting in the open wound.


----------



## shergar (6 March 2013)

Hi Tiffany its good news that the abscess is now draining  and your horse will be feeling a lot better now,it must have been quite painful for her ,at the start of the posts I told you about my friends horse she had no stables at home so was worried about getting dirt in the wound ,only thing she could do was put a rug on her with a full neck and turn her out ,this was quite a worry but she healed very quickly  .                                                                                                           I read some where about a horse with an abscess in the neck and the vet said he thought it was the flu vaccine so next time the owner had her horse vaccinated for tet only and horse still got an abscess ,I really do wonder why this happens ,and think it probably more common than we are led to believe.       Hopefully the drug company will sort out the vet bill for you , or may be explain why this happens .                                                                                                     Keep us posted .


----------



## Tiffany (7 March 2013)

Shergar been advised not to have a rug with neck. I'm sure vets wil give me full instructions about her care when home & I have a few questions for them. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ssanta (8 March 2013)

Hi, I've posted before about my horse suffering an abscess in his neck, last year after flu and tet, and abscess in chest this year after just flu.  I would love to know how many other horses are suffering due to these vaccines?


----------



## Tiffany (8 March 2013)

ssanta, sorry to hear about your horse having an abscess two years on the run. I wonder if there is a way of finding out. Don't suppose it's in the interests of vets and/or drug Companies to put this info out?


----------

